# The Witcher auf Netfix: Season 3 befindet sich offiziell in Produktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netfix: Season 3 befindet sich offiziell in Produktion*

					Netflix hat bekanntgegeben, dass sich die dritte Staffel von The Witcher nun offiziell in Produktion befindet. Die kommende Staffel soll sich ganz um Ciri drehen, die von allen möglichen Mächten verfolgt wird. Geralt beschützt das junge Mädchen, während Yennefer mehr über Ciris verborgene Kräfte herausfinden möchte.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netfix: Season 3 befindet sich offiziell in Produktion*


----------



## Schori (6. April 2022)

Hoffentlich kommen nicht wieder solche Fehlgriffe wie in Staffel 2 vor. Prostituierte in Kaer Morhen, wer hat das durchgewunken?


----------



## nullptr (6. April 2022)

Als Nicht-Kenner der Games hab ich in Staffel 2 ab der dritten oder vierten Folge überhaupt nichts mehr kapiert.


----------

